

Canine, an easy Ruby "binary" library - kidko
http://gist.github.com/211445

======
aaronblohowiak
This is the best command line utility library for ruby that i've used:
<http://visionmedia.github.com/commander/>

~~~
mechanical_fish
This looks good -- thank you!

I actually hacked up a half-baked version of this the other month, and it's
been sitting around waiting for me to polish it or to find something better.
And now here's the better, polished version ready for adoption.

------
cmelbye
Oh, this is nice. I've felt that other "command line utility" libraries for
Ruby have been way more complicated than they needed to be. I'm converting
some of my simple Ruby scripts and utilities to this to give it a try.

------
jcapote
This rules. I've been looking for something like this for ages, but never felt
satisfied with rubigen or thor.

